#  Schulmedizin >   MRT Bilder Bandscheide LWS >

## Katharos

Hallo Zusammen, 
ich bin neu hier und hätte direkt mal eine Frage: 
Könnt ihr auf diesen Bildern etwas auffälliges erkennen? 
Die Aufnahmen sind von gestern, eine Diagnose hab ich noch nicht, nur die Bilder. Problem ist, dass die Praxis meines Orthopäden zurzeit wg. Krankheit geschlossen ist und er nächste Woche bis Ostern im Urlaub ist.  
Habe seit Wochen Rücken- und Beinschmerzen. 
Ich bilde mir ein, dass die unteren beiden Bandscheiben hervorgewölbt sind, aber ich bin totaler Laie. 
Vielleicht sind hier ja Leute aus dem medizinischen Bereich unterwegs, die eine Einschätzung (nicht Diagnose, die hol ich mir dann doch vom Arzt) geben können? 
Würde mich freuen 
LG Katharos

----------


## Katharos

Schade, keiner hier, der was dazu sagen kann?

----------


## josie

Hallo Katharos!
Leider kann ich zu MRT Bildern nichts sagen, zumal es ja nur ein Bruchteil von dem ist, was gemacht wurde. Um MRT Bilder beurteilen zu können, braucht man schon alle Bilder, aber wie gesagt, ich kann nichts dazu sagen, da wirst du deinen Arzttermin abwarten müßen.

----------

